# Where are the squirrels?



## Jjbine (Jan 5, 2014)

This is my 2nd year hunting squirrels without getting one. I've hunt in hillsdale and lenawee counties with no luck. The woods I go to have what I think a lot of day nests. I've tried stalking without luck, so now I stand next to a tree and wait 15 or so minutes to settle the woods down. Still nothing. Even bought a Primos caller, no luck. Any thought?

Thanks

Btw...I love this site


----------



## deLabé (Sep 17, 2008)

The squirrels have all moved into town.


----------



## deerdown (Jan 1, 2014)

yes absolutely a thought ....!. cammo up and SIT by the base of a tree remaining motionless for an hour use your eyes to look for them. I think you may be moving to much...don't underestimate the little furry suckers they have excellent eyes and great hearing....pick a day where there is little wind days like today they don't move much they usually move late in the day and mid morning.. try that and tell me what happens. try to find the acorn trees where there are oaks there are squrrels!


----------



## Jjbine (Jan 5, 2014)

deerdown said:


> yes absolutely a thought ....!. cammo up and SIT by the base of a tree remaining motionless for an hour use your eyes to look for them. I think you may be moving to much...don't underestimate the little furry suckers they have excellent eyes and great hearing....pick a day where there is little wind days like today they don't move much they usually move late in the day and mid morning.. try that and tell me what happens. try to find the acorn trees where there are oaks there are squrrels!




Thanks deerdown! You are probably spot on. I wear an orange hat and orange vest and stand next to a tree, so I'm definitely noticeable to them.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

While slacking on squirrels, I had six in the yard this morning. Been a while since that many showed.
Having a squirrel dog I leave the squirrels be around the house for entertainment.
I watch them year round though.
Those leaf nests...a couple squirrels somehow survived the winter in.
They build one and use it till they build another.
Watched one of a females litter watch her build a fresh nest this spring and it did not pitch in. l.o.l..
One morning a hawk dove feet first onto a nest. No one was in it though...

Denim clothing gets spotted easy.
I wear a black leaf patterned hunter orange hat and camo cloths.
Sometimes wear a similar bib instead if my head movement gets me busted too much.
Mixed top and bottom patterns.

Deer hunting turns up squirrels.
Because of sitting still so long and being in squirrel traffic areas as well as not gawking into the tree tops...
I've still hunted most small game openers but unless scouting for deer or squirrel areas sitting in known traffic areas produces the best if squirrels have been hunted recently.
Nest or den tree to food,sunning areas ect. are often arrived at by the same route.
Squirrels mark with scent too along them.

Look for a dozen producing oaks in a low area and wait them out.
Often a dozen trees a couple feet in diameter has a resident around.
Timbered areas for greys and blacks ,with pines occasionally factoring for them as well .
Or for fox squirrels, near a cornfield.

They can relax after a while if you sit tight.
Mix up the time of day you hunt sometimes too.
Cold days, they sleep in some of them.
Last light they hit the sack.
Sometimes they are early to bed though. Weather factors but nice days they can be headed for food half a block from a nest or den real quick in the morning.
Depends what is available.

Squirrels here get territorial and try to chase others off twenty yards or so.

Watched two about ten minutes apart crawl into a nest one cold night.
Boy did they fight ,but neither left!

Keep at it, you'll get into some.


----------



## nate49080 (Nov 10, 2015)

I rub the sides of quarters together and that seems to work


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

nate49080 said:


> I rub the sides of quarters together and that seems to work



Never hear of this, how does it work?


----------



## nate49080 (Nov 10, 2015)

You rub the sides that are grooved and it sounds like a squirrel. You can also use the old Lincoln pennies. Use the edge of one and run it back and forth across the Lincoln memorial.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

GIDEON said:


> Never hear of this, how does it work?


it sounds like a squirrel gnawing a nut. I have used everything from a pocket comb, to notches cut into my bark call barrel, to a guitar pick on the checkering of my gun stock


----------



## nate49080 (Nov 10, 2015)

I'll have to put those in my back tricks. The guitar pick sounds good


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

I think they're all under my tree stand lol. A trick I like using for squirrels when hunting with a buddy is walk the edge of a tree line and one of you sit down and watch the trees. The squirrels think danger is nearby and will hold still and quiet. The other person keeps walking along so it looks to the squirrels like the danger is leaving. They will run back your way because they think the coast is clear but still want to head the opposite direction of where the person is walking. If there are any squirrels they will walk right in front of you down the tree line. I don't usually sit for over a minute without shooting.


----------



## Camo1 (Oct 22, 2011)

The squirrels are all at my hunting spots


----------



## Long Shadow Outdoors (Jan 14, 2016)

Find a good stand of oaks and forget about the squirrel calls. A cutter call works best with the two pennies method best reproducing the sound of cutting. Too bad rubbing the pennies is a hassle. Been thinking of a way to get a couple on a lanyard or something so you don't lose them in your pockets or drop them.

I'll sit in known feeding areas but have also had success just slowly stalking the woods. My first squirrel this season walked right up to me. Last weekend I was messing around with my pack and turned to see a fox at the base of a tree 10 feet away. He made it about 6 feet up.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Jjbine said:


> Thanks deerdown! You are probably spot on. I wear an orange hat and orange vest and stand next to a tree, so I'm definitely noticeable to them.


The law says you have to wear hunters orange when small game hunting.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

The trick is to pretend you're deer hunting. Give a few grunt calls, put a little doe estrous out, and just wait for the little buggers to come up directly behind you in your blind spot.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

They love oak ridges above cedar swamps. Just take a nap and rest easy. They will be all over you.


----------



## deerdown (Jan 1, 2014)

6Speed said:


> The law says you have to wear hunters orange when small game hunting.


 excellent point 6speed you are correct. I should clarify that I was not suggesting not having on hunters orange. simply having cammo on under it and not moving so much.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Put up a tree stand and they'll find you!


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Pretend you're deer hunting lol. Sit for more than an hour those little guys are smarter than you think.


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

You guys have all missed the most obvious answer........ hibernating.

The little devils are tough to hunt when there is two feet of snow on the ground. Just keep at it, you will end up finding them and scoring.


----------

